# Fence Help (hope this is in the right forum)



## MysticTrev (Oct 2, 2013)

So, after quiet a few years out of the horse world (about 10 years sadly), I am finally at a point in my life that I'm wanting to share my life with a horse of my own. I live on about 3 acres of land and am planning on building a barn in early spring of 2014. I will also need to put up fencing as well which leads me to my question.

What type of fencing would be best used? I hear horror stories on almost every type of fencing I look into. I plan on fencing off about 2 1/2 acres, would rather not use wood or "plastic" fencing. I would like to have 4 "strings" high and about 60 inches off the ground to discourage reaching over. Horses will be either Mares or Geldings, No Stallions to deal with at all.

As far as budget goes, I don't really have one at this point and time.

I hope I have covered everything. If you need any further information please feel free to ask.

Thank You for your time!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Whatever type you pick, you want to electrify at least a strand on the top. That is what keeps them off the fence. Our horses grew up with electric, don't mess with the fence, and all we need is one strand of 1/4" electric polyrope 3' high.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We use metal t-posts and polyrope. It is pretty simple to install and remove if necessary. The rope has strands of wire going through it to electrify it. Make sure that you use a good fence charger and use grounding rods.
We have only two lines on our fence. One about knee height and the other at waist height. We've only had issues with reaching over or through when the charger wasn't working right or the horse wasn't used to electric fencing. 










_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MysticTrev (Oct 2, 2013)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Whatever type you pick, you want to electrify at least a strand on the top. That is what keeps them off the fence. Our horses grew up with electric, don't mess with the fence, and all we need is one strand of 1/4" electric polyrope 3' high.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank You. That was the original plan to be sure to electrify the fence.



> We use metal t-posts and polyrope. It is pretty simple to install and remove if necessary. The rope has strands of wire going through it to electrify it. Make sure that you use a good fence charger and use grounding rods.
> We have only two lines on our fence. One about knee height and the other at waist height. We've only had issues with reaching over or through when the charger wasn't working right or the horse wasn't used to electric fencing.


I had seen this type of fencing online while doing research but have never seen or heard of it before. It looked interesting enough. I also, never heard of anyone using it so wasn't 100% sure. THANK YOU for the info. P.S. Beautiful Horses.


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Whatever type you pick, you want to electrify at least a strand on the top. That is what keeps them off the fence. Our horses grew up with electric, don't mess with the fence, and all we need is one strand of 1/4" electric polyrope 3' high.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Exactly what I was going to say. This is what we have where I board. It's awesome.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

MysticTrev said:


> I had seen this type of fencing online while doing research but have never seen or heard of it before. It looked interesting enough. I also, never heard of anyone using it so wasn't 100% sure. THANK YOU for the info. P.S. Beautiful Horses.


Thanks. 

You should use wood posts at the corners and brace them but you don't need to have the rope as tight as the high tensile wire. You will need some type of tensioner for the line since the rope will stretch some. 

I would not use the poly tape type. It is more visible but it doesn't last. Wind catches it too easily and makes it weak.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## courtois2004 (Oct 2, 2013)

The poly rope is good with good visibility but after a couple of years will have to be replaced. I used barbless wire. I also ran one line of electric fence around top. That normally works well. But here in the Midwest we didn't get much rain last year and I noticed the horses were leaning on the fence. That was due to the ground being so dry that it did not ground good enough to shock them. So I added a ground wire about 4 inch below the hot wire and placed a ground rod by a hose. And wet the ground when I washed out there water tanks. It may run more but it will last forever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I use Centaur but it isn't cheap. What about a vinyl coated wire? Some can be hot as well. I am not a fan of smooth wire, just me.

www.centaurfencing.com


----------



## MysticTrev (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help. I'm still not 100% certain on what we will be using but I still have some time to think about it. Very helpful ALL of you!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

courtois2004 said:


> The poly rope is good with good visibility but after a couple of years will have to be replaced.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We've never had to replace any of our polyrope.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Also, the type of tape you get dictates whether or not you have to replace it frequently. On part of my pasture, I've got the heavy duty tape designed for high wind areas and it's been there for several years without having to be replaced and the only repairs needed were where my drafty ran through it when the charger stopped working (he's a fence-tester).


----------

